# Arctic solenoid replacement



## cleese (Jan 1, 2010)

Can these solenoids be replaced with Automotive application either 3 or 4 terminal, Can these (arctic solenoids) be rebuilt or serviced. What is the best replacement solenoid? tymusic


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Could they be replaced with auto versions yes but they will not last as long. You need a continuous duty solenoid.

The Trombetta Bear DC contactors are pretty dang good and I've had good luck with the White-Rodgers contactors at work.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

http://shopping.murcal.com/Catalog/Bear-DC-Contactor-Family/114-1211-020


----------

